# Pleco suggestion please.



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I am looking for a pleco to put in my grandmothers 75 g community tank. I know I don't want a common due to the size. Are any of the smaller species (rubber nose, clown, etc) good algea eaters? She will feed them wafers as well but if I'm going to have one I would at least like one to help clean up once in a while.
Thanks


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Bristle nose stay about 4-5 inches and the ones I have had love algea.


----------



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

I have an albino longfin pleco. Actually don't like most albino fish, and this one is pretty nice. I have him in a 10 gallon, about a year, and he is about 4" long. I think he is one of the pigmy species, and he loves algea. My mom has a royal(I think) and I know they can get big, but it may take a LONG time(few years) but he is doing an OK job. I doubt he would do too well with a 75. In my experience, almost all plecos get lazy once you start feeding them wafers. To keep them active, and feed them if need be, throw a slice of cucumber in the tank rubber-banded to a stone. They love that, and it doesn't train them to not eat algae. Also if you readily eat cucumber(I think green zuchinni works too) it's something very readily available.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would advise bristlenose also. In fact you could put 2 in there. Just provide plenty of wood and caves. Males will hide more than females and they will fight over the best caves. You can get albinos, browns, calicos. There is also dwarfs that will grow to 3 inch max.

Chief if you put yours in a little bigger tank I am sure he will get to about 5 inchs. The only time they need to be in a 10 gal is when they are babies. I breed and raise several of them.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 on bristlenose. They do a great job keeping algae under control and don't get too big


----------



## thatcichlidguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Dont forget Rubberlip plecos. Also depending on her stock, a group of otos would be a good addition too if the plecos you want aren't available. They can clean up a tank in no time .


----------



## jeeny (Aug 31, 2013)

I really like your way of expressing the opinion and sharing the information.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I try to keep both a bristlenose and rubberlip in all my tanks they do a great job together in keeping tank clean. (throw a piece of driftwood in as well)
rubberlip rubbernose bulldog are all the same just different names depending on who is selling.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

My bristlenoses are great....The males have bristles and the females don't...but you usually can't tell until they reach about 3".

If you get two, you may want to consider the gender, as they will breed  You will have to decide if you want to deal with fry or not.

Speaking of which...My BN plecos just spawned this morning in my 180 gallon CA/SA cichlid tank...and I just found 22 fry hanging out in the filters 

-Zeke


----------



## DIHSRN (Nov 21, 2012)

Easy To Care For, Don't Get Too Big


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Zucchini and yellow squash are a little more nutritious than cucumber. Some folks also use broccoli, but I can't stand the smell.


----------



## Chaz323 (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a place for sale cheap 10 dollers


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

DIHSRN said:


> Easy To Care For, Don't Get Too Big


I saw that same pleco for sale at petco. I didn't know what it was because it looked so weird.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

You could always give her a group of your cherry shrimp >

I want to get a pair of super red BN's for my tanks and breed enough to have 2 (same sex per tank) in all my tanks. 

Another option is Otocinclus Affinis, or Dwarf Sucking Catfish, Dwarf Otto, etc. They only get about an inch and a half long, so they might be food for something in a 75 gallon, but they stay small and eat primarily algae. You don't need to feed them wafers/vegetables, but they do eat them if there isn't enough algae in the tank. They do like to hide, and they prefer to be in groups of 5+ (though with their size, you would need 5+ in a tank that large anyway). Also, these are supposedly the only "shrimp safe" fish, I stumbled across these when looking for something I could put in my RCS tank. I have not purchased any yet, though one of my LFS sells them for $2 each, the other sells them for $3-$4 each (and we know who my cheap self will end up purchasing them from).


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

If you want to breed super reds then you should talk to susankat.


----------

